# Leviathan Wakes or ASCE 7-16 - Spring Reading



## Titleistguy (Apr 24, 2021)

2 months to relax (well sorta work is killing me), but that side trying to set a nice reading list and wanna get some recommendations.

Favorite subject matter & authors to read:
1. Sci-fi (think The Expanse, rather than Star Wars)
2. True Crime
3. 50 shades of gray fan fiction
4. Stephen King
5. Phillip K Dick
6. Richard Preston
7. Richard Dawkins
8. Horror

Please recommend anything you folks think is good!


----------

